# What should I expect with my new job as Groomer Assistant?



## Zoey_Sara (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm sooo excited. I just found out that I've probably gotten a job as a groomer's assistant/bather. I go tomorrow to observe to see if it's something I'd want to do. I have a pretty good idea of what to expect, but to any groomer's assistants out there, what are some of the things you do?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

That is so exciting for you! To be honest, every groomer has their "assistant" do different things..My bather only baths and dries dogs..No nails, no prep work, no brushing. I tell her what shampoos/conditioners to use on which pets, and she does it. Other groomers have bathers/assistants who will do nails, ears, brushing some dogs..Others yet will have assistants rough in cuts, and all the above. When you go on tomorrow, make sure to ask specific questions about what is expected of you so you know what this salon is looking for..And above all remember this...working in a grooming salon is NOT playing with dogs all day..LOL


----------



## Zoey_Sara (Apr 11, 2009)

The groomer already forewarned me about some of the stuff that would have to be dealt with such as being peed and pooped on. Luckily I don't have a very weak stomach when it comes to stuff like that anymore. I've always loved animals and I'm hoping that maybe this will be a way to opening the door to me becoming a groomer myself. I'm going to school for Criminal Justice but have no idea what I'll do with that and would like to see if maybe I would want to be a groomer since animals are something that I've always enjoyed.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I work part time over with the groomer we have at the clinic. I'm considered a "bather". I am in charge of all of the non-grooming dogs (bathe, nail trim, anal glands, ear cleaning, drying, brushing out, etc.), bathing the grooming dogs, and cleaning. I also help the groomer hold any stupid dogs or cats that come in. 

Stuff you should be prepared for? Being bit, being clawed, being scratched, gagging as you scrub a dog covered in God knows what, and being saddened by all of the abusive conditions some dogs come in. I may have it worse than others because I work at a vet clinic and we get all of the "reject" dogs that other places refuse to groom, but it is still just sad. 

Also, be aware of the physical strain. I'm on my feet the entire shift and am constantly lifting dogs in and out of tubs, kneeling, crouching, bending, squating, and restraining animals. I got done with my shift on Monday and was sore. LOL (Granted, the day before I had over stretched myself when I was working out and we had a good twenty dogs in that day that were all stupid, but it was just pitiful.) If I had a bad back, I would be in heaps of trouble. lol


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh how fun! Much luck on the job prospect!
I actually own the grooming salon, but at busier times am also the bather for the groomer who happens to be my daughter. I bathe ONLY, I wont do anything else with the dogs except help to hold a particularly hard to deal with dog.
I LOVE bathing the dogs, I just have a riot with them !


----------



## Zoey_Sara (Apr 11, 2009)

Well today went great! The owner is an absolute sweetheart and she wants me to come back Monday to start part time since they're trying to decide between me and one other woman. Hopefully I'll be able to outwash her...lol. I really really hope that I get this job because I think I'd really enjoy it. I've worked places before that I was absolutely miserable at because I wasn't really interested in what I was doing but I think this is a job that I'd love to have and wouldn't dread getting up every morning to go to work.


----------



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm glad you had fun and hope that you landed the position.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I started out as a bather and only did non-groom dogs and only the bathing, nothing else on a groom dog.

Eventually they started training me and i was able to rough in dogs, do sanitary trims, snap on grooms, shave downs, etc... Then I was able to be a full time groomer, i'm still training but I love it. I'll bathe my own dogs some of the time. We've lost a lot of people lately and one of the bathers we have seems to only show up when she wants to so we bathe most of our own dogs as groomers. It helps a lot to have someone who can help out.

As an assistant I also had to help out with difficult dogs.

It can be stressful but I do love it and I love the animals. I also enjoy going to work and learning something new every single day.


----------

